# [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€



## Andii (18. März 2012)

*[S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Hallo!

Wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich für uns einen neuen Fernseher.
Vor gut einem Jahr habe sich meine Schwiegereltern den Philips 40PFL8606K/02 gekauft.
Vom Bild und auch Ton bin ich sehr begeistert. 
Nun gibt es auch den Nachfolger Philips 40PFL9606K/02  der wohl noch besser ist. Kostet auch dementsprechend mehr.
Ist die Preisdifferenz gerechtfertigt oder reicht das Vorgängermodell auch? 
Auf 3D legen wir nicht so viel Wert.
Gibt es noch Alternativen zu diesen Geräten? 
Samsung soll ja auch gut sein obwohl mir der schmale Rahmen nicht so gefällt. 
Außerdem wurde ich von Samsung Geräten nicht nur einmal enttäuscht.

Gruß Andi
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128


----------



## ReaCT (18. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*



Andii schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich für uns einen neuen Fernseher.
> Vor gut einem Jahr habe sich meine Schwiegereltern den Philips 40PFL8606K/02 gekauft.
> ...


 
Der 9606 ist ein sehr gutes Gerät. Besonders gegenüber dem 8000er wird das Full LED Backligth bei dunklen Szenen dir positiv auffallen, sowie die verbesserten Philips LED's im Panelrahmen. Außerdem sollte der Rahmen aus Alu sein und demetsprechend matt wie der restliche Bildschirm. Samsung hätte da noch die 7000/8000er, die aber Bildruckeln haben und ein glänzendes Panel. Als Alternative wäre höchstens noch Panasonic da, die Plasmas werden aber wohl eher in höheren Panelgrößen interessant.  Und so ganz nebenbei, die beiden Philips sind aus einem Jahrgang, daher keine direkten Nachfolger. Das sind 2 verschiedene (Preis)Klassen. 

Wenn du noch warten kannst: Samsung und Panasonic haben bereits ihre neuen Produkte vorgestellt. Darunter sind neue LCD's und Plasmas die interessant sein könnten


----------



## Andii (18. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Danke für die informative Antwort.

Ist das hier eines dieser neuen Panasonic Modelle? TV-Geräte - VIERA DT50-Serie - TX-L42DT50E - Übersicht - Deutschland & Österreich

42" würde nämlich auch noch gehen. Zur Erklärung, es ist so ^^: 
Meine Freundin wollte nichts größer als 37" haben und ich liebäugel mit 47". Jetzt haben wir uns auf 40" geeinigt. 
Aber ich denke dass ich sie auf 42" breit schlagen kann. ^^ Leider gibt es die Größe nur sehr selten.

Weil jeden den ich kenne und 40" hat, sagt er würde gerne noch größer haben wollen. 
Naja 5,08cm ist zwar nicht viel aber es sind nunmal 5,08cm mehr. ^^

Und wie gesagt, Samsung mag ich nicht mehr so.


----------



## ReaCT (18. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Ja das müsste einer der neuen Pana-Serie sein. Allerdings ist er nicht lieferbar, und dementsprechend existieren keine Tests. Außerdem hat er im Gegensatz zum Philips nur Edge-Lit Backlight, was im dunklem Kinozimmer nicht sehr ansehlich ist . Wenn dich das Design anspricht, dann könnten dir auch die Toshibas LCD Serie gefallen. Sie sind zwar bildtechnisch etwas schlechter aufgestellt, aber haben, wie ich finde, ein gutes Design und sind günstig. 
1. Toshiba 40TL838G 102 cm (40 Zoll) 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher (Full-HD, 200Hz AMR, DVB-T/-C, CI+, HBBTV) schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
und 2. (gleiche Technik, aber anderes aussehen) Toshiba 40TL933G 101,6 cm (40 Zoll) 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher (Full-HD, 200Hz AMR, DVB-T/C, CI+, DLNA, Web-TV) silber: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Hatte mal das Referenzgerät ZL1G bei mir zu Hause und der hat mich umgehauen  http://www.amazon.de/Toshiba-55-3D-...836A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332087946&sr=8-1


----------



## Andii (19. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Hmm Toshiba. Nee ^^

Na da bleib ich lieber bei meinem Philips. 40" reichen ja eigentlich auch aus. ^^

Dank dir


----------



## Painkiller (19. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*



> Und wie gesagt, Samsung mag ich nicht mehr so.


Nur wegen dem Rahmen? oO Probleme kann man mit jedem Hersteller haben. Davor ist man nie sicher.

Ich hab einen Samsung UE46D8090 am PC hängen. Den gibt es schon für 1400€ beim günstigsten Händler. 
Kann bis jetzt nur positives davon berichten. Meine Eltern haben den gleichen nur mit 40". Auch die haben sich bis jetzt noch nicht beschwert. 

Samsung Ue-46d8000 LED-Fernseher


----------



## stevie4one (19. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Ich orientiere mich meist an dieser Bestenliste. Kannst dich ja mal umsehen. Der Samsung UE40D8090 ist top und liegt im Budget. Wobei du für das Geld auch diverse 55 Zöller bekommst.


----------



## Andii (20. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Also mir ansich gefällt der Samsung ganz gut ABER meiner Freundin nicht... 
Und sie bezahlt größtenteils den TV 

Nunja, was solls. 

Ich würde gern wissen welche Größe Ihr empfehlen würdet wenn der kleinste Abstand 2,90m beträgt 
und der größte 3,50m? 
Zumal wir in ca. 1 Jahr wieder umziehen und ich nicht weiß wie dort die Wohnung ausfällt.

Also Ich wäre sowieso eher für 46" aber Madame sträubt sich noch. ^^

Ich finde den nicht schlecht
Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Philips 46PFL8606K/02 117 cm (46 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher (Full-HD, 3D, 800 Hz PMR, DVB-T/C/S2, CI+, Smart TV, USB 2.0) schwarz

oder 
Sony Bravia KDL46HX755BAE2 117 cm (46 Zoll) 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher (Full-HD, Motionflow XR 400Hz, DVB-T/C/S2, Internet TV) schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

wobei der 2. noch nicht verfügbar ist und es auch noch keine Tests gibt.

Und bei 40" würde es wohl der Philips 9606 werden.


----------



## onslaught (20. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*



<> schrieb:


> Nur wegen dem Rahmen? oO Probleme kann man mit jedem Hersteller haben. Davor ist man nie sicher.


 
Kommt immer auch drauf an WO du das Gerät kaufst. Mit TechniSat z.B. habe ich nur beste Erfahrung gemacht, auch in Bezug auf Sevice und Garantieleistung. Auch da gibt es gute Fernseher in deinem Budget.

Aber mit Philips oder Sony machst du nichts Verkehrt, was Qualität betrifft.


----------



## Painkiller (20. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*



> Kommt immer auch drauf an WO du das Gerät kaufst. Mit TechniSat z.B.  habe ich nur beste Erfahrung gemacht, auch in Bezug auf Sevice und  Garantieleistung. Auch da gibt es gute Fernseher in deinem Budget.




Das auf jeden Fall! Wir, also meine Eltern und ich, haben unsere Geräte über einen Großhändler in Ebay gekaut. Meiner (46") hat damals ca. 1200€ gekostet. (EU-Modell). Dachte auch das die Sache mit dem Preis wohl nur ein Witz sein kann, da der TV in diversen Elektrofachmärkten ca. 1800-2000€ gekostet hat. War aber kein Witz! Gerät bestellt, und überprüft. Keine optischen und technische Mängel gefunden. --->


----------



## onslaught (20. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*



<> schrieb:


> Das auf jeden Fall! Wir, also meine Eltern und ich, haben unsere Geräte über einen Großhändler in Ebay gekaut.


 
Gerade DAS wäre mir zu Riskant. Ich kauf beim örtlichen Händler, der steht bei Probs Gewehr bei Fuss und hat im äußersten Fall gleich ein Ersatzgerät dabei. Auge in Auge läßt es sich nicht so leicht abwimmeln, oder vertrösten, und er nimmt selbst über seine Handelsbeziehung
Kontakt mit dem Hersteller auf. Der übrigens ganz anders reagiert wenn ein autorisierter Händler Ansprüche geltend macht.


----------



## Painkiller (20. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*



onslaught schrieb:


> Gerade DAS wäre mir zu Riskant. Ich kauf beim örtlichen Händler, der steht bei Probs Gewehr bei Fuss und hat im äußersten Fall gleich ein Ersatzgerät dabei. Auge in Auge läßt es sich nicht so leicht abwimmeln, oder vertrösten, und er nimmt selbst über seine Handelsbeziehung
> Kontakt mit dem Hersteller auf. Der übrigens ganz anders reagiert wenn ein autorisierter Händler Ansprüche geltend macht.



Moment, moment... Das war kein reiner Onlineshop. Der Händler hatte auch einen Laden. Lief alles mit Trusted Shop-Abdeckung. Ebay ist mir eigentlich auch zu riskant, aber hier hab ich mal eine Außnahme gemacht. Versand war zudem auch noch kostenlos, und versichert bis zu 3000€.


----------



## onslaught (20. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Das bezog sich ja auch nicht unbedingt auf den Kauf der Geräte, sondern auf die Zeit NACH dem Kauf, wenn mal was ist 

Wenn bei mir was ist sage ich zum Freundlichen : "Heh, kümmer dich mal" und die Sache läuft. Wo ist bei dir der Ansprechpartner im Garantiefall ?


----------



## Painkiller (20. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*



> Das bezog sich ja auch nicht unbedingt auf den Kauf der Geräte, sondern auf die Zeit NACH dem Kauf, wenn mal was ist
> 
> Wenn bei mir was ist sage ich zum Freundlichen : "Heh, kümmer dich mal"  und die Sache läuft. Wo ist bei dir der Ansprechpartner im Garantiefall ?



Bei Samsung direkt. Das Gerät ist dort registriert. Und von ihrem Support kann ich bis jetzt nichts schlechtes berichten!  Vor-Ort-Austauschservice und Kundendienst.


----------



## onslaught (20. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Registriert ist meines auch, und dadurch automatisch Garantieverlängerung auf 5 Jahre  und ein persönlicher Kontakt ist mir halt lieber.

Hatte mit div. Laptops auch schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit Vor-Ort-Austauschservice und Kundendienst, da sind mir Wartezeiten aber auch eher egal.


----------



## Painkiller (20. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*



> und ein persönlicher Kontakt ist mir halt lieber.


Ja, mir eigentlich auch. Nur konnte mit dem Preis leider niemand mithalten.


----------



## Andii (21. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Ok jetzt mal back to topic. ^^

Also ich habe jetzt noch dieses Modell in Erwägung gezogen: Philips 42PFL7606K/02 107 cm (42 Zoll) Ambilight 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher (Full-HD, 400 Hz PMR, DVB-T/C/S, Smart TV) silbergrau: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Normal müsste der doch eigentlich reichen oder? Ich finde den sogar besser, 
weil er ein mattes Display hat und das 3D per einfacher Polarisation erfolgt. 

Wie stark ist bei diesem Fernesher der jetzt hier beschriebene Effekt: In dunklen Szenen werden helle Bereiche (z.B. Kerze) im übergang zum Dunklen nicht fließend gezeichnet sondern so stufenweiße. Dass ist bei unserem jetzigen Fernseher schon sehr stark vertreten.

Gruß Andi


----------



## onslaught (21. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Mein Fernseher hat zwar kein 3D, aber der oben beschriebene "Effekt" hab ich noch nie gesehen, das darf auch nicht sein. Wenn ein Full-HD Fernseher die SD-Auflösung nur so schlecht darstellt, hat er eine grottenschlechte Interpolation, dann taucht er nix.


----------



## Andii (21. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Nun gut meine Freundin möchte doch ein high End Gerät haben und ich würde mich spontan entscheiden zwischen 

Philips 40PFL9606K/02 (neues Modell mehr Hz)

oder 

Philips 40PFL9715K/02 (besserer Schwarzwert aber trotzdem günstiger)

welcher ist besser?


----------



## onslaught (21. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Um der Theorie zu entgehen solltest du die Geräte in einem Laden anschauen und testen, um ein wirklich aussagefähiges Ergebnis zu erhalten. Technische Werte sind eine Sache, das subjektive Empfinden, also ob dir das Bild gefällt, oft eine ganz andere. Ein Geschäft zu finden das zumindest eines der Geräte aufgebaut hat müsste zu machen sein.


----------



## Andii (21. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Da haste Recht. Naja Frauen... ^^ Wir fahren Samstag mal ins Geschäft.


----------



## ReaCT (21. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*



Andii schrieb:


> Nun gut meine Freundin möchte doch ein high End Gerät haben und ich würde mich spontan entscheiden zwischen
> 
> Philips 40PFL9606K/02 (neues Modell mehr Hz)
> 
> ...



der 9715 ist bestimmt nicht besser als der 06er, er soll sogar ein gutes Stück schlechter sein.



onslaught schrieb:


> Um der Theorie zu entgehen solltest du die Geräte in einem Laden anschauen und testen, um ein wirklich aussagefähiges Ergebnis zu erhalten. Technische Werte sind eine Sache, das subjektive Empfinden, also ob dir das Bild gefällt, oft eine ganz andere. Ein Geschäft zu finden das zumindest eines der Geräte aufgebaut hat müsste zu machen sein.


 
Nun, ein Laden, der nicht so Kunden unfreundliche Bedingungen wie Media Markt z.B. hat, ist heute schwer zu finden. Wenn es so einen Fachhandel bei dir in der Nähe hat Andiii, dann würde ich da mal mit einer guten BD hinfahren und in einem Testraum "Probe" schauen.


----------



## onslaught (21. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

BD natürlich auch, die Interpolation auf die SD-Auflösung ist im Alltag so lange wichtiger, bis alle Sender HD ausstrahlen. Da schwächeln viele (billige) Geräte.


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*



Andii schrieb:


> Da haste Recht. Naja Frauen... ^^ Wir fahren Samstag mal ins Geschäft.


 Im Geschäft lässt es sich meistens relativ gut handeln.  Versuch einfach mal den Preis ein bisschen zu drücken.


----------



## Andii (22. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Das mit dem Preis krieg ich hin. 

Hmm Ich glaube wir einigen uns so, dass sie 46" akzeptiert wenn ich ihr so ne Wand baue. Woraus macht man die? 
Laminat geht doch auch oder?

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Eine Wand bauen? Also meiner hängt an der Wand. Aber die ist aus Ziegel.  Brauchst halt dann noch ein spzielle Wandhalterung. 

Ich kann dir die Firma hier empfehlen:

Wandhalterung.tv - TFT Plasma LED LCD Wandhalterung für TV

Von der ist meine Halterung.


----------



## Andii (22. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Also ich wollte Holzleisten an die Wand befestigen. 
Auf die Leisten MDF-Platten und da drauf schickes helles Laminat. 
Oder die MDF-Platten lackieren oder tapezieren. K.A.

Ich kann den TV auch nicht in die Kostruktion einsenken, weil das Ambilight dann nicht mehr zu sehen ist.

Wandhalterung ist beim 46PFL9706K/02 dabei.

Und dann sowas noch drum ^^

http://www.ebay.de/itm/5m-500CM-RGB...ten_Lampen_Licht_Leuchten&hash=item27be8ece18

Gruß


----------



## koma1980 (22. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Hellöchen, ich muss sagen, ihr habt hier auch noch klasse Ideen um die Technik herum. Mit so einer Wandhalterung die man selber baut, schaut so ein hochwertiges Gerät bestimmt klasse aus, wenn man handwerkliches Geschick hat. Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg beim bauen und das Gerät von Phillips ist echt der Hammer.

LG koma1980


----------



## Bruce112 (22. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

hab heute nach 3 wochen den Toshi eingepakt 40TL 868 G und geht zürück schaue über DVB-Sat  und bei mir verschieben sich die kanälle . und austausch verlangt muß jetzt ohne fernseher warten !

da redcoon.de  nicht bei solchen sache nicht unbedingt der beste sein soll habe ich den salat  jetzt.

kauf dir ne Samsung für mich persöhnlich beste marke die es auf den Markt gibt  . da du schon mehr ausgeben willst  gibt es sehr gute fernseher .

600 -700 euro sehr gute 

zb den hier wird wie warme brötschen verkauft wenn du auf 3D verzichten willst + smart tv =Samsung UE40D5000  den gibt es auch in mediamarkt ,pro markt +saturn 


alternativ den hier bäm Samsung UE40D6500VSXZG  test sehr gut


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*



Andii schrieb:


> Also ich wollte Holzleisten an die Wand befestigen.
> Auf die Leisten MDF-Platten und da drauf schickes helles Laminat.
> Oder die MDF-Platten lackieren oder tapezieren. K.A.
> 
> ...



Klingt gut! Schau aber das die Holzleisten ordentlich fixiert sind. Ein TV hat ein ordentliches Gewicht. Ist mir bei meinem auch aufgefallen.


----------



## onslaught (23. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Ein heißer Tip  bei schlechtem Mauerwerk oder unpräzisem Bohrloch, das Loch ausblasen und etwas Kunstoffheißkleber einfüllen dann den Dübel schnell mit leichter Drehung oder mit dem Hämmerle eintreiben. Kurz warten, dann sitzt der bombenfest und die Schraube "zieht" sauber.


----------



## Andii (23. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Danke für den Tipp. 

Wir werden uns wohl doch eher den Philips 46PFL8606K/02 holen. Der Andere liegt einfach nicht im Budget. ^^
So wollt ich das ungefähr bauen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun weiß ich nicht ob ich für die Wandhalterung des Fernsehers noch 2 Extraleisten brauche (wie auf dem Bild) oder ob ich die einfach an den langen mittigen Leisten anbringe. 
Weiß nicht wie der Platz reicht, ob ich an den 4cm Leisten sowohl die Wandhalterung als auch die Platten befestigen kann.
Oder ich hol für die Mitte 4x6cm Leisten. Dann dürfte es reichen und ich brauch die Extraleisten nicht. 
Das ist dann auch wesentlich stabiler als diese 2 Minileisten in der Mitte.


Gruß


----------



## onslaught (23. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Dein link funzt nicht


----------



## Andii (23. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Merk ich auch grad. Man ist das hier kompliziert -.-


----------



## onslaught (23. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Die extra Leisten sin überflüssig. Die langen Leisten, 4x6 Rahmenschenkel vermut ich, sind stabiler wie die kurzen extra-Leisten, da sie ja öfter verschraubt sind, und durch ihre Länge die Last besser übertragen.

Was nimmst du als Deckschicht ? sichtbare Schrauben sind nicht so der Bringer.


----------



## Andii (23. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Also auf die Leisten 2 MDf oder OSB-Platten. Darüber Laminat an den Seiten befestigt. 
Über die Schrauben kommt dann noch ne Abschlußleiste aus Alu. Farbe der Abschlußleiste weiß ich jetzt noch nicht. 
Vielleicht lass ich die in Alu oder schwarz.

Das Laminat wird denk ich mal weiß.


----------



## onslaught (23. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Für was ist die MDF/OSB Platte unbedingt nötig ? Es gibt ja viele Verschalungsprofile, Nut+Feder z.B. da würde die Unterkonstruktion mit den Rahmenschenkel reichen.


----------



## Andii (23. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Ich hab schonmal etwas gegoogelt und angeblich funktioniert die Anbringung nur mit Kleber oder Schrauben. 
Soll wohl etwas schwierig sein bei Laminat. 
Die Krallen sollen auch nicht funktionieren. Wir fahren morgen in den Baumarkt udn da frag ich mal nach.

Aber hast schon recht ist total umständlich. doppeltgemoppelt... ^^


----------



## onslaught (23. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Wichtig ist nur daß die Schrauben für die TV-Halterung  satt in der Unterkonstruktion sitzen (durch die Deckschicht hindurch), und diese natürlich fest mit der Wand verschraubt ist, aber was red ich da, das weißt du ja selbst


----------



## Andii (28. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Ok Laminat ist gekauft.

Ich kann mich jetzt bloß nicht für einen Fernseher entscheiden.
Im Geschäft sagte man mir ich soll warten weil ab Ende April die Neuen von Philips kommen. 
Die heißen 6007; 7007; 8007.

Hmm klingt auch interessant. Ich hab irgendwie einfach keine Lust für den 40PFl9606K/02 soviel Geld hin zu blättern. 
Ich fand den 8606K/02 eigentlich besser als den 9606. Klar der 8606 spiegelt aber bringt irgendwie das geilere Bild find ich.

Ich denk mal dass ich warte. Bei dem schmalen Rahmen der neuen Modelle könnte man auch wieder über 46" nachdenken. 
Schade ist nur, dass es nur für die 6007 Serie einen 42" geben wird. 
Dass wäre die optimale Größe... Aber die Serie ist mir zu schlecht. ^^

Der 42PDL7906K/02 gefällt mir aber auch. ^^

Gruß

P.S. danke onslaught, ohne dich hätte ich das jetzt nicht gewusst.


----------



## Andii (30. März 2012)

*AW: [S] Neuen Fernseher 40" max. 1300€*

Hier mein neues Stück.  Philips 40PFL8606K/02. ^^

An die Wand komm er erst so Mitte Mai.


----------

